# Types of Lotus plants



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the what types of aqaurium based Lotus plants are available?

My understanding is that there are Greens, Tigers and Reds?

The reason I asked is that I picked up a Red Lotus (add some diversity) from Rogers Aquatics yesterday and the larger leaves looks like my tiger lotus, however, the young leaves are red.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

found this post, Sorting our Tiger Lotus names (Nymphaea)

That topic is pretty to the point, that the subspecies are all messed up for the tiger lotus family, so what you get one place would be totally different somewhere else.

But your lotus seems similar to mine, small leaves are intense red no variation of colour, but as they grow out, they stay red with darker blotches. Mine has no hint of green in the plant like most tiger lotus i've seen. Grows at an insane rate aswell. I've been trying to get one of my plants to flower now so it'll be easier to identify the plants name. Need atleast 3 floater leaves, decent lighting and intense root ferts to get the plant to flower from what i read7


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I wound up returning the lotus as I have a bunch of similar ones.

I didn't know about the at "least 3 floating leaves" as I've been hoping for it to flower. I've been trimming the leaves once it hit the surface. One of my swords flowered twice this year, so hofefully if I leave my big tiger lotus alone, I might be able to get a flower out of that.


----------

